# Fetching public key from ... key has incorrect hash



## monahoff (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello!

I have a problem updating ports. FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE amd64, vSphere, internet (NAT, full access).


```
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
Fetching public key from sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
Fetching public key from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
Fetching public key from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... key has incorrect hash.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


```
# ee /etc/portsnap.conf
SERVERNAME=portsnap.FreeBSD.org
KEYPRINT=9b5feee6d69f170e3dd0a2c8e469ddbd64f13f978f2f3aede40c98633216c330
INDEX INDEX-7 DESCRIBE.7
INDEX INDEX-8 DESCRIBE.8
INDEX INDEX-9 DESCRIBE.9
```


```
#ee /etc/resolv.conf
search example.ru
nameserver 192.168.2.2
```


```
# ping your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org
PING your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org (204.9.55.80): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 204.9.55.80: icmp_seq=0 ttl=45 time=175.224 ms
64 bytes from 204.9.55.80: icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=174.298 ms
64 bytes from 204.9.55.80: icmp_seq=2 ttl=45 time=174.833 ms
64 bytes from 204.9.55.80: icmp_seq=3 ttl=45 time=175.000 ms
```


```
#  host -t srv _http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 2 10 80 your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 2 10 80 sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 3 10 80 isc.portsnap.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 4 10 80 ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 4 10 80 ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 4 10 80 ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org.
_http._tcp.portsnap.freebsd.org has SRV record 1 10 80 ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org.
```

Thanks!


----------

